# Issue with adjustment brushes



## Dan_Evans (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey, I am hoping that someone can help. My adjustment brushes have stopped working. I have reset LR, removed my preferences etc, but regardless of the brush I am using, it just seems to darken the affected area by a stop or so. Even if trying to add clarity or temp, it simply darkens the affected area and no further adjustments make any difference to the result. Any suggestions would be great, thanks !


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Is it possible that you're showing the mask overlay, with the mask colour set to black?

Press "O" to toggle the mask on or off, shift+O will cycle through the various mask colours.


----------



## Dan_Evans (Oct 25, 2015)

Jim you beautiful man, thank you so much ! The amount of times I accidentally hit shortkeys and don't know it !

Thanks again. Absolute legend !

Dan


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 25, 2015)

when I seem to lose something Dan I often work across the key board hitting all keys until I find the drama
Also Ctrl+/ brings up library short cuts on screen

this might be handy for some> file:///C:/Users/Ian/Downloads/lightroom_shortcuts_5_win%20(1).pdf


----------



## Dallaspottinger (Nov 15, 2015)

My adjustment brush is pretty squirrely.  After brushing in the area I want to adjust, I can't affect that area on the main screen.  But I can see it in the (tiny) navigation panel!  So I'm applying a correction, going to Grid, full-framing the picture to see what I've done, back to Develop -- can't really seem to use it very well this way.  This has happened on previous versions from time to time, then it will work fine for a while.


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 16, 2015)

^^ now that's different!!


----------

